# wats faster a puff adder or a death adders



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

bit of a debate going on in the snake section which is faster striking a puffy or a deathy opinions pls or ideally given evidence :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

the death adders meant to be the fastest striking snake on the planet. correct me if im wrong though.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> the death adders meant to be the fastest striking snake on the planet. correct me if im wrong though.


I heard its the other way around buddy?
But i am unsure like yourself!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I reckon i could out run either of them:whistling2: but on a serious not austin stevens and steve irwin have said on there programs puff adder so who knows


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another intelligent post started here I see!


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Another intelligent post started here I see!


mikeyb strikes again!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Another intelligent post started here I see!





ArmyBoy said:


> mikeyb strikes again!


I know mickeyb makes some questionable sometimes stupid threads but this one is just harmless fun, dont ridicule the man because he's been an idiot


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ArmyBoy said:


> mikeyb strikes again!


i was asking the organ grinders if i wanted the monkey id pull the chain


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

see im getting conflicting info online only think i cud find is puff adder 14ft per second and deathy 12ft per second but i dunno how realistic these are


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

my mates puff adders strike the tank when i walked past its viv ,can only say its faster than i can blink ,so in range your dead pretty much :gasp:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

azza23 said:


> I know mickeyb makes some questionable sometimes stupid threads but this one is just harmless fun, dont ridicule the man because he's been an idiot


Well said! 

If someone wanted to know which accelerated faster, a Ferrari or a Fiesta Turbo ST GTI, where would you go? The man was only trying to ask 'knowledgable' keepers if they knew. No need for the smart arsed comments, no matter what has gone on in the past. As someone else said the other day - if you have nothing helpful to say, don't say anything!


----------

